# Mystery Amp: Supreme



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Anyone seen one of these before?
Guy has one for sale on Kijiji.
Look is to be 70's "Garnet" style head maybe 22-40 watts (6V6's?)










Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

What is the CSA number in the top right?


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

NFI, that's all I got


Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

I've seen a lot of these. basic amps built somewhere in Canada. Some of them have really big black transformers and sound great. Some of them have smaller, cheaper gold transformers and are not so great.
Worth 100-200$


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks Capnjim, I'll pass on his amp then.
"Please contact" usually means "I want more that it's worth " in Kijiji-land


Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

bzrkrage said:


> Thanks Capnjim, I'll pass on his amp then.
> "Please contact" usually means "I want more that it's worth " in Kijiji-land
> 
> 
> Sent from my Other Brain


Go play it and see. My cheap Canadian made head is a tone monster


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

cboutilier said:


> Go play it and see. My cheap Canadian made head is a tone monster


So I phoned, the person wants to meet in the car park of Home Depot.
"How do I test it?"
"Oh, it works"


Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

I looked at the pictures, I think that ones made in Japan. Has gold transformers and wiry spindly weird little tube holders.
But, I can just see one of the 6V6's is made in England. See if you can get it for 150$.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

capnjim said:


> I looked at the pictures, I think that ones made in Japan. Has gold transformers and wiry spindly weird little tube holders.
> But, I can just see one of the 6V6's is made in England. See if you can get it for 150$.


The faceplate says made in Canada on it


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

It still looks MIJ to me...not that thats a bad thing. Its probably a great sounding head. I love 6v6's. Its just not one of the ones I have seen that have the huge Hammond transformers.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

There used to be a company called Pepco in Montreal that built those. The company was a stencil amp manufacturer. Amps under their name were branded Pine and there were many other names like Supreme and Riviera. This would be a 725. I bought one for $225 and sold it for $300 after I rebuilt it like a Fender Deluxe normal channel.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

dcole said:


> That would have been made by Pepco in Montreal.


That's what I was thinking. I just couldn't make out the CSA number to confirm! I love Pepco amps


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

cboutilier said:


> That's what I was thinking. I just couldn't make out the CSA number to confirm! I love Pepco amps


I found the original Kijiji post and scanned the images. I would say without a shadow of a doubt that it is a Pepco, without seeing the CSA. Everything is built like the Riviera I rebuilt. The layout of the tubes and transformers is a dead give away as well.

Here is a link to a guys page on these things: http://pepcotubeamps.blogspot.ca/


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

dcole said:


> There used to be a company called Pepco in Montreal that built those. The company was a stencil amp manufacturer. Amps under their name were branded Pine and there were many other names like Supreme and Riviera. This would be a 725. I bought one for $225 and sold it for $300 after I rebuilt it like a Fender Deluxe normal channel.


I don't recall the 725 having separate volume controls for each input. I have a 1973 Riviera 730, which I believe to basically be a 725+ reverb and trem and a bright switch


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

cboutilier said:


> I don't recall the 725 having separate volume controls for each input. I have a 1973 Riviera 730, which I believe to basically be a 725+ reverb and trem and a bright switch


The tube layout suggests a 725 circuit, though it may be the PA head as well. Hard to say without getting right into it.

The chassis are all pre-punched for tubes and pots. Mine had a tube rectifier hole that was blanked off and had diodes instead. I think there was at least 6 pot holes. The face plate blocks off the remaining ones. This allowed Pepco to be very flexible with what they did.


----------

